# Growing coat back



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

So, my Breeze is naked, and I do mean *naked*, after her recent litter. The shedding is much worse this time than with her last litter, but she did have a c-section this time, with aenesthetic and all that that entails. Anyone got any magic bullets for encouraging the regrowth of coat?

She's getting weekly baths with Isle of Dogs Royal Jelly, as well as Royal jelly supplement, and a fish oil complex, and I am feeding Fromm.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I have no suggestions as far as coat - and I wish you luck with that. I'm thinking about a female golden in one of Jacks' classes who looked like a puppy after a recent litter, her coat was that bad. 

I did want to chip in and ask if the Isle of Dogs products were worth the cost? I've seen the shampoos and treats (they have treats for nervous dogs?) at a couple of shows and always was curious.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I've heard some good things about Inflight coat supplement. I've never tried it on my dogs, so I have no experience with it, but I have read great things about it. You can order it here: http://inflightcoatformula.com/


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I tried the IOD Royal Jelly shampoo on both Jack and Chloe. I'm not certain that it did anything but make it ridiculously hard to get their coats dry! LOL I think it contains a humectant to prevent breakage or something. I've read great things about royal jelly generally, but I'm not convinced it did anything for either of them.

I'm been patiently awaiting Jack's coat re-growth since he got sick back in November and blew all his coat. I think it was sickness combined with his age, but it was worse than any other dog I saw who was blowing coat and around the same age. 

He was already on fish oil, but started giving him a multi vitamin and I bought the Gro-Hair supplement from Nature's Farmacy and he's been getting that for several weeks now. His coat is slowly coming back but it's still not 100% back in. It's about 2/3 of the way down his sides with new growth as of today. His chest and tail still look a little bit pitiful...I guess the growth hasn't hit there yet.

So really, after all that, I have no recommendation. I've been told it can take up to 6 weeks for a coat to come back in completely once it starts re-growing. We're on about week 4 of re-growth time so maybe in two weeks it'll look normal again! I'm sure the supplements can't hurt, but it's not like all of a sudden he had coat again. My husband keeps saying Jack is going to wake up with a goatee one of these days - he thinks the Gro Hair supplement is ridiculous! haha


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I also give Gunner the Dogzymes Digestive Enhancer.. I do believe this and the salmon oil helps bring his coat back so soft and lush. he has gone bald three times due to an allergic reaction.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Debles said:


> I also give Gunner the Dogzymes Digestive Enhancer.. I do believe this and the salmon oil helps bring his coat back so soft and lush. he has gone bald three times due to an allergic reaction.


That's funny you say that, I started both dogs on the digestive enhancer at the same time as Gro Hair (I went a bit crazy at Nature's Farmacy). Maybe it is helping, I don't know. For Jack it could also be a coincidence on the timing.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Megora said:


> I have no suggestions as far as coat - and I wish you luck with that. I'm thinking about a female golden in one of Jacks' classes who looked like a puppy after a recent litter, her coat was that bad.
> 
> I did want to chip in and ask if the Isle of Dogs products were worth the cost? I've seen the shampoos and treats (they have treats for nervous dogs?) at a couple of shows and always was curious.


Breeze is so naked she is looking like a puppy--I can see skin!!! Someone at our picnic trial two weeks ago asked how old she was and their jaw dropped when I said four!

I really like the Isle of Dogs shampoos and conditioners. I find the Royal Jelly puts and incredible gloss on the coat and does add more body for less than full coated dogs. I use the Evening Primrose shampoo on Butch. He has a very difficult coat to prepare for the show ring--lots of texture and waves that like to flip up in all the wrong places. With this stuff I can get it to behave!!! They are super concentrated, so I find you don't have to use much. I generally put a dollop in a mixing bottle and dilute.

We already use digestive enzymes, but will check out the Inflight and Gro-hair!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

So I don't know if this is proven or has been used with dogs---but there's a lot of talk on human hair forums on using the anti-fungal miconazole (sold as a vaginal cream, lol) on their hair and seeing lots of growth!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Having pups takes alot out of the girls. Some of my girls have taken one year to regain hair growth. Inflight formula is a waste of money.. I have tried that. I believe it is "tincture"of time!


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Hair loss after delivery is common, even in women. It's due to the rapid hormone changes. The hair will come back, but it just takes time. There is nothing magical to make it grow in faster. Focus on a good diet so all of the building blocks are there.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Our crew's coats look magnificent when I have them on the Wholistic Pet Canine Complete. It has the enzymes and probiotics plus whole food supps. You can get it with glucosamine/chondroitin/msm too. The Wholistic Pet: Wholistic Canine Complete


----------

